# Mails: serveurs d'envois déconnecté...



## malord (20 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
depuis 2 jours sur mails, mes comptes gmail.com et outlook.com sont indisponnible pour l'envois de courriel...

En allant voir dans les préférences je me suis rendu compte que leurs serveurs d'envois étaient :«déconnecté», alors que le serveur pour mon compte live.ca fonctionnais parfaitement...pourquoi?

Et surtout, comment réussir à réactiver ces 2 serveurs?

Merci 

malord


----------



## bofxyz (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour
osx 10.7.5 (lion) - mail 5.3

Il y a quelques jours, j'ai eu ce problème de serveur smtp déconnecté.
Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi.
Sur 4 serveurs smtp, 2 OK et deux déconnectés, donc inutilisables.
Ce qui a marché pour moi :
- ouvrir mail
- colonne de gauche, dans Boîte de réception, il y a les comptes mails
- sélectionner un compte par un clic droit
- on doit avoir un item Connecter compte, si le compte est déconnecté
- clic gauche sur l'item
- en principe, l'item devient Déconnecter compte et le compte est
  utilisable normalement.

Mention résolu ?


----------

